# Quarter horse cross country



## Kanrie (Sep 3, 2013)

I was wondering if a quarter horse could compete in cross country. I have been interested in the event ever sense I was a little girl, and would like to give it a go, but know nothing about it. Just wondering because my horse seems to be able to work herself well on the trail though never tried her on any jumps. If anyone has any information about this I would be very happy.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Breed doesn't matter for a lot of things. Her temperament and training will be the deciding factors as to whether or not your horse can do cross country.

IOW... if she's trained to jump and enjoys the activity, then yes a QH can do it. Being a QH doesn't automatically eliminate her from it.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

as long as her conformation is suitable for lots of running and jumping and she won't end up with any issues or injuries due to not being suited for cross country, i say go for it! quarterhorses are supposed to be THE all around breed, so i don't see why they can't pop over jumps just as good as they chase a cow or any of the other many things quarterhorses do.

start with a good jumping instructor, so that both you and your horse learn the right way.


----------



## Alpinerider (Feb 10, 2013)

As long as you train correctly, and your horse doesn't have any soundness issues that couldn't stand up to the rigors of cross country, I don't see why not! And those are things that would go for any horse-not just a specific breed. I do dressage with my paint mare, and they aren't exactly known for being dressage horses. I also pop over a few jumps with her now and then. QH's are wonderfully versatile-they may not make it to the top levels of eventing as often simply because of their more downhill build/overall conformation versus that of say, a warmblood, but I think your horse sounds very suited to what you want to learn. Good luck!


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Try telling my 7yo 14.3hh (_maybe _15hh) that QH's can't do XC! She's probably got the absolutely wrong build someone would look for in a XC horse; downhill, etc. But she loves it & has a super athletic jump. 

Now I don't ever expect her to get past Novice, nor do I have much desire to climb the ranks, but she enjoys jumping & XC doesn't phase her. So I figure why not let her do something she obviously enjoys? This was her first time ever doing anything XC like. Please excuse my horrible, horrible position >.> Just look at the happy pony expression! Lol


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Most QHs can certainly do eventing, however not all of them are good at it, and most are probably good at the lower levels. However, there is a lot to do at the lower levels, and a lot to learn. 

If you're only used to trail riding, there is a lot to work on before you start jumping. You need to have the horse supple and responsive at all paces with a contact in and out of arenas.


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

One of things I like best about eventing is that almost any horse can do it! I see many quarter horses out doing just fine at the lower levels. The only way to know for sure is to get out there and give it a try. 

I highly recommend finding an eventing instructor in your area, and go for some lessons and go with them for some cross country schooling. Or doing an eventing clinic can be very fun as well, there are often clinics geared more towards beginner type horse/riders and those new to the sport. If I'm seeing correctly that you are in Virginia, you are extremely lucky because there is TONS of eventing there and you should have no trouble finding a coach and getting started.

You're going to be starting right from scratch if your horse has never jumped before, and like others mentioned, there is a LOT more to eventing that just the jumping part. But it's definitely doable, it's just going to take some time. Whatever you end up doing, your first priority should be doing things SAFELY. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kanrie (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you all. I have jumped before but never in an event so I know how to do it, and I used to train horses when I was younger for a friend. I have been working with leg ques with this horse and I think she has what it takes. But thank you all again, I'll see what I can do in the spring.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I had a great little 15.1 foundation bred QH mare who I evented up to Prelim and schooled higher with. She was a power house cross country. 

She had fabulous scores in dressage because she had big flashy movement and could chew up a cross country course then wrap it in a pretty bow stadium. I don't think she ever pulled a rail in the ring. I love QH's. They have big hearts and great work ethic.


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

A good friend of mine events her QH x riding pony. She's at 1* level.

Ringwould Jaguar was a 4* eventer, he and his rider won Silver at the Beijing Olympics. He's Australian Stock Horse registered, but QH bred.

Any breed can do low level eventing. There is no reason why your horse can't, unless it's legs are on backwards or something lol


----------

